# Sightless stories



## Togo57 (Feb 28, 2016)

As we all know, there are several senses: Smell, Taste, Sound, Touch, and Sight. However, most written stories (or at least mine) tend to only use the last one. Descriptions, character interactions, and everything else is done in such a way that they revolve around a character's ability to see their environment. That's why I'm asking for help.

Does anyone know about stories/books/etc. where most of the story is narrated using any other sense? It doesn't have to be about blind characters, though those stories are also welcome too. Sensual play or Sensory deprivation stories are appreciated.

So far, I've heard of "The Fox and the Hound" (smell) and "Silverwing" (sound/echolocation); but I'd like to see if there are any others that are easier to find/buy.

Sorry if it's in the wrong section or if it's a duplicate thread (nothing came when I searched).


----------



## Diretooth (Jul 26, 2016)

Warrior(Cats): Power of Three and Omen of the Stars have a blind main character who uses scent, touch, and sound to navigate his surroundings. The only problem is, there are two entire series (Six books each) that you have to get through to have the proper knowledge to understand most of what's going on. However, it is an interesting read and will probably tear your heart out a few times while you get there.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 26, 2016)

I can't remember the title offhand, but there was a story about some kid having to survive on a tropical island after having been struck blind instantly by the sun's reflection off the caribbean


----------



## Togo57 (Aug 7, 2016)

Why didn't I get a notification that someone replied...

Thank you both for the information.



Diretooth said:


> Warrior(Cats): Power of Three and Omen of the Stars have a blind main character who uses scent, touch, and sound to navigate his surroundings. The only problem is, there are two entire series (Six books each) that you have to get through to have the proper knowledge to understand most of what's going on. However, it is an interesting read and will probably tear your heart out a few times while you get there.


I've always wanted to read them, but a 30+ book franchise is kind of scary (must be that I'm getting old). Getting back on topic, do I need to read the 12 or could it be enough with just, say, the first and last of each series and a few others to get a basic understanding of that one?



ShamonCornell said:


> I can't remember the title offhand, but there was a story about some kid having to survive on a tropical island after having been struck blind instantly by the sun's reflection off the caribbean


Is it by any chance The Cay?


----------



## ShamonCornell (Aug 7, 2016)

Yep, that was the one.


----------

